# ISIS Intelligence and Security Structure Article



## Il Duce (Apr 23, 2015)

Thought this article in Der Speigel was very interesting: http://www.spiegel.de/international...cture-of-islamist-terror-group-a-1029274.html

Whatever else you want to say about the old Iraqi Army, they knew internal security, intelligence, and repression like the back of their hands.  The way it is being put to use in ME conflicts is going to have significant repercussions in the years to come.


----------

